# Body Cleansing (Fasting & Detoxification)



## tonynyc (Dec 7, 2008)

I love food;but, there are time that my system feels as if I just need a break.
Past few days I've had my share of eating some very full meals.

Today I only had two meals breakfast and an early supper. I just did not feel all that hungry. I won't have anything else to eat tonight maybe I'll just have some tea later. Most of the times- I've either skipped a meal or just eat some very bland type of food (clear soups and some jello).

Now the safety in detoxification depends on current physical condition, medication and guidance from your Doctor and or other Medical porfessional. 

With all the festivities of the Holidays, are there times that you need a break from eating rich foods?

Have any of you fasted for any length of time?

What techniques did you use to detoxify?. 


======================================================
*Five reasons to fast*

One, it might be because your body is due for a clean up or just messed up inside. 

Two, maybe your metabolic set point is lower than it's supposed to be of what "normal" is to you. It is making you feel sluggish and bloated.

Three, perhaps you want to cleanse your body of the accumulated left over garbage and toxic wastes that just sits there, especially in the intestines.

Four, possibly your body (especially the stomach) needs a rest from all the daily work it does.

Five, it could be because you have reached a wall in your training and gains have stopped. Another reason for fasting is to test your self-discipline and will power.

(source Bodybuilding.com) 

Aside from Bodybuilding - other reasons for fasting can also be religious reasons as well as other choices that have not been listed. 

*Types of Fasting*

http://ezinearticles.com/?Types-of-Fasting---Which-Way-is-Best-For-You&id=1720979


*Different Methods to Detoxify the Body *

http://www.healthrecipes.com/fast23.htm


----------



## RedHotAva (Dec 7, 2008)

I did a 14 day water fast last month. My boyfriend at the time was a raw vegan and had done many fasts before, so he had me thinking about it for about a year in advance. He told me that on his long fasts(40 days), his body told him when to stop, basically he could feel all of his systems purging themselves and when his whole body was clean, he felt right again and ended his fast. I was hoping for that to happen with me, but I totally broke down after 2 weeks. It really wasn't bad, after about 4 or 5 days I didn't even want to eat, and terrible skin was my only real symptom other than the obvious fatigue and low blood pressure. When I did break my fast, I didn't have an appetite for ANYTHING. Processed foods and any kind of junk food or sweets turned my stomach, and I didn't really crave any food, but I knew I had to eat. I ate mostly fruits, then started eating soup for lunch, then plain pasta for dinner. I really missed those foods, but didn't enjoy them anymore. I guess I eventually got back into eating all the same old foods I ever ate before, which kind of sucks. I feel like my fast was for nothing now, and I'm seriously considering another fast in January. I want to cleanse my body and then start on a new eating plan... I haven't had meat in 9 months but I want to cut out as much processed food and refined sugar as possible. Now that I know I can do the fast, and I made the mistake once of going back to junk food, I think I'm more mentally prepared to actually make the change.


----------



## Ruffie (Dec 8, 2008)

I have only fasted as a spiritual ritual. It does clean the body to go a couple of days out in nature with no food or water. You do feel good and actually its not as bad as you think its going to be. We try to do the fasts spring and fall.


----------



## Risible (Dec 8, 2008)

Ruffie said:


> I have only fasted as a spiritual ritual. It does clean the body to go a couple of days out in nature with no food or water. You do feel good and actually its not as bad as you think its going to be. We try to do the fasts spring and fall.



That sounds like it would be very uplifting for the soul as well as the body, Ruth.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Dec 8, 2008)

I get really concerned when I hear about people fasting without water. If your goal is to release toxins from the body -- and believe me that's a great goal! -- those toxins are excreted through three means: the urine, sweat, and stool. But prior to that they are processed through the liver and kidneys. The kidneys need water in order to release toxins from the body and in fact your liver needs water too, as does every structure and system in the body. Without sufficient water intake your body won't release anything and in fact will start to hoard water; those toxins will just float around in your bloodstream and ultimately end up back in your cells.

If you must fast, please at least drink lots of water and ideally do it under a doctor's care. Electrolyte imbalances can cause cramping, weakness and DEATH.

(Sorry to be a kill joy...)


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 8, 2008)

Miss Vickie said:


> I get really concerned when I hear about people fasting without water. If your goal is to release toxins from the body -- and believe me that's a great goal! -- those toxins are excreted through three means: the urine, sweat, and stool. But prior to that they are processed through the liver and kidneys. The kidneys need water in order to release toxins from the body and in fact your liver needs water too, as does every structure and system in the body. Without sufficient water intake your body won't release anything and in fact will start to hoard water; those toxins will just float around in your bloodstream and ultimately end up back in your cells.
> 
> If you must fast, please at least drink lots of water and ideally do it under a doctor's care. Electrolyte imbalances can cause cramping, weakness and DEATH.
> 
> (Sorry to be a kill joy...)



*
Far from a killjoy- it's important to get your medical perspective on this as well. 
*


----------



## Miss Vickie (Dec 8, 2008)

tonynyc said:


> *
> Far from a killjoy- it's important to get your medical perspective on this as well.
> *



Thanks, Tony. 

My father in law has done a lot of research about chelation therapy to release toxins in the body. It's kind of interesting to me. They use IV Vitamin C in high doses and it acts as an anti-oxidant, scooping up all those bad guys and dumping them into the kidneys for excretion. Pretty interesting stuff.

One thing that concerns me about this whole detox thing is the question of what happens to the toxins when they re-enter the blood stream. Suppose you have some toxin stored (safely) in your fat cells. You end up releasing it into the bloodstream through whatever means (milk thistle or other herbs, fasting, green tea, whatever). Then there it is, floating around your bloodstream. My worry is that it won't end up being excreted but rather damaging whatever cells it comes in contact with before (hopefully) getting dumped. When we have toxins stored away in our bodies they are, at least as far as I understand, inactive for the most part. Bringing them out, from what I know of physiology (which admittedly isn't a lot), seems like it could cause problems.

Anyhow, that's just me thinking out loud. I'm sure there are medically supervised fasts that work wonders. And if I didn't love food so much I'd consider it!


----------



## thatgirl08 (Dec 8, 2008)

I've tried to fast, but after only two days or so of not eating, I feel absolutely terrible.. weak and sick to my stomach. I drink a lot of water, but it doesn't seem to help. I really wish I could though, because sometimes I feel like I just need to clean out my system, especially after periods of eating a lot.. like the holidays. Sometimes though, I'll go a period of a week or so when I'll eat very little, just some veggies and fruit and water and it seems to get the job done alright. 

My mom is currently doing a regimen of supposed cleansing pills and she wants me to do them too.. but I don't trust that stuff at all. It seems like putting pills into your body would put more stress on your system, not alleviate anything. I'm especially skeptical because they are OTC, not prescribed or endorsed by our doctor.


----------



## RedHotAva (Dec 9, 2008)

Miss Vickie said:


> Thanks, Tony.
> 
> My father in law has done a lot of research about chelation therapy to release toxins in the body. It's kind of interesting to me. They use IV Vitamin C in high doses and it acts as an anti-oxidant, scooping up all those bad guys and dumping them into the kidneys for excretion. Pretty interesting stuff.
> 
> ...



The way it seems to me, whatever toxins are stored in our fat cells got there somehow, and they won't do any more damage coming out than they did going in. It is unpleasant though, and they come out in the reverse order that they went in. When you fast on water only, you can see some of it happening. After about 3 or 4 weeks of water fasting, my ex turned absolutely yellow for a day and a half and his sweat was putrid, and then after that he said he had never felt better in his life- his liver had finally detoxified!

And ThatGirl- the 3rd or 4th days are always the worst. For the first few days of a fast, your body is still burning off whatever food was inside you, then after that unpleasant transition into ketosis, you dont feel tired or sick anymore!


----------



## Miss Vickie (Dec 10, 2008)

RedHotAva said:


> The way it seems to me, whatever toxins are stored in our fat cells got there somehow, and they won't do any more damage coming out than they did going in.



Knowing what I know about physiology (and I'm a nurse, and a geek, so it's a lot) let me tell you that's absolutely NOT true. They can do a lot of damage, depending on what chemical they have an affinity for. Mercury, for example, loves fat and is small enough to breach the blood brain barrier. Guess where it can land? The brain or other nerve tissue and eventually do a lot of neurological damage. Many of us have lifetime exposure to mercury that began in utero. And Mercury is just one toxin. I could name dozens but I think you get the picture. 



> After about 3 or 4 weeks of water fasting, my ex turned absolutely yellow for a day and a half and his sweat was putrid, and then after that he said he had never felt better in his life- his liver had finally detoxified!



I'm glad it worked for him but I work with babies who suffer -- yes, suffer -- from hyperbilirubinemia. It is dangerous and when the blood levels reach certain levels of bilirubin there is permanent brain damage. This applies not just to babies but to adults as well. What turned his skin yellow was not his liver detoxifying, but rather being incredibly stressed and the bilirubin, a byproduct of red blood cell catabolism, being broken down and dumped into the fatty tissue. I hope he's doing well, and if he is he is one lucky, lucky individual.

I also wanted to reiterate that sometimes even though we "feel" good it doesn't necessarily mean that our bodies are healthy. People who are being starved will eventually reach a euphoric state. Does that mean that their bodies are functioning well? No. Same with anorexics. They feel great, too, but that doesn't mean that they are healthy.

I just caution anyone -- again, I hate to be a killjoy -- that if you're going to fast, be mindful of what your body needs (hydration and electrolytes at bare minimum) and talk to your doctor first. A holistic doctor like a naturopath (ND) has the knowledge of fasts and how to manage them and is going to be way more accepting than the typical MD. I don't think fasts for detoxifying, weight loss or even spiritual reasons are safe unless well supervised. Sure, lots of people survive just fine but... lots of people get away without wearing seat belts and they do just fine, too.


----------



## Ruffie (Dec 10, 2008)

I agree with what you posted Vickie. I forgot to post that my elder is also a medicine woman and supervises us on these fasts. You feast before the fast and then you are checked constantly throughout the time period to be sure you are ok. If you are showing any signs of dehydration you fast is immediately stopped. She is with us the entire time to be sure that we are taken care of. IT is something that people should NOT do without knowing the risks, being supervised by a medical professional , and using common sense.
Ruth


----------



## LalaCity (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm really skeptical about most fasts. Most people I know who undertake them only succeed in starving themselves and losing muscle mass, then they go right back to their "toxic" habits. Honestly, I don't believe that anyone should fast for more than a few days without medical supervision. Depriving the heart of critical nutrients like potassium and magnesium can be extremely dangerous. But Vickie has already weighed in with her superior knowledge of these things so I'll leave it at that.


----------



## GenericGeek (Dec 10, 2008)

I've also read that fasting for weight loss purposes can actually be counterproductive.

Supposedly, the reason that many people have weight problems is that we have a "fasting metabolism": our bodies are exquisitely adapted to days of yore, when periodic famines were common. So our ultra-efficient fat cells glom onto every spare calorie they can get in times of plenty, and hold on for (literally) dear life!

When hard times hit, and the body resorts to mobilizing it's fat reserves, it ALSO turns the general metabolism way down -- so we burn fewer calories at rest, become sluggish, etc. Sure, fasting readjusts the "set point" -- but in the *wrong* direction, unfortunately.

Also, if you know that you're going to have to submit a urine sample anytime soon (pre-employment drug screen, etc.), _please bear in mind that some metabolites of "naughty substances" (e.g., cannabis) are highly fat-soluble. Once you undertake the fast, you'll be releasing these into your system. This may cause you to fail the test!_

So, if you're recently attended an all-day reggae festival, and inhaled a lot of second-hand pot smoke... My advice would be to wait until *after* you have the job to undertake the fast, not before.





LalaCity said:


> I'm really skeptical about most fasts. Most people I know who undertake them only succeed in starving themselves and losing muscle mass, then they go right back to their "toxic" habits. Honestly, I don't believe that anyone should fast for more than a few days without medical supervision. Depriving the heart of critical nutrients like potassium and magnesium can be extremely dangerous. But Vickie has already weighed in with her superior knowledge of these things so I'll leave it at that.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Dec 13, 2008)

I have a freind that calls it changing the oil - you do it for your car - so you should do it for your intestines


----------



## comperic2003 (Dec 13, 2008)

Ruffie said:


> I agree with what you posted Vickie. I forgot to post that my elder is also a medicine woman and supervises us on these fasts. IT is something that people should NOT do without knowing the risks, being supervised by a medical professional , and using common sense.
> Ruth



A medicine woman is considered a "medical professional?"


----------



## JMNYC (Dec 13, 2008)

Have fasted on water as long as 7 days.

Got real quiet. Less pissed off. Slowed down. Saw how addicted I was to eating because "It's 7 AM, 12 noon, 6 PM." Got much power over food instead of other way around.

Haven't done it for the last two years due to intense workload, triathlon and bike races.

It takes a lot to do it for me, and all the elements must be in alignment---physical, spiritual, mental and emotional.

But if you've got it in you and the right attitude, its benefits are many.

*You start to taste food more acutely afterward. I still remember the orgasmic explosion of pleasure when biting into a stiff, fat, raw celery stalk after the 7 days were up. It burst in my mouth with sublime flavor and texture, and I was reminded that Man may make music, art, literature, film, architecture and more, but only Zeus can make a stalk of celery.

*It's a way to remember, and show solidarity toward, those in the world who have no choice but to go without food. No, it doesn't do a damn thing to help them on an obvious, practical level, but at least you can identify in your own pathetic way, and be grateful you live in a country with every kind of food available, as much as you want, whenever you want, and that we throw away enough each day to feed many.

_(Trying to avoid the "If I feel ok, then everything's fine" mentality..._)

*You get in touch with your innards, which most people ignore in their day-to-day rush. You start to see you are an amazing collection of blood, organs, nervous system, eyes, ears, nose, sex organs, respiratory system, and that this is all sustained over a lifetime by food. What happens when you take the food away? What does the body do? The mind panics: "I'll starve!" Then, you emerge on the other side. "I'm stronger than food."

I like "The Idiot's Guide To Fasting".

I also formed a fasting group of 4 who wanted to do fasts with me, but they all crapped out within a day.


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Dec 13, 2008)

I have to admit...never in my life has the idea of starving myself seemed appealing. Call it what you want. Going days without food is a threat of starvation to your body.

If you feel the need to clean out your system. Try a bowl of raisin bran!


----------



## Suze (Dec 13, 2008)

heh, i could never fast for longer than 6 hours

i've heard you can get a body detox tablet from the pharmacy that cleans your entire system within 1-2 days. maybe i'll try that after christmas. i think it cost about 60 bucks for one single tablet, so it isn't cheap.


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Dec 13, 2008)

susieQ said:


> heh, i could never fast for longer than 6 hours
> 
> i've heard you can get a body detox tablet from the pharmacy that cleans your entire system within 1-2 days. maybe i'll try that after christmas. i think it cost about 60 bucks for one single tablet, so it isn't cheap.



Sixty bucks? That's a lot of bran flakes! And I am willing to bet raisin bran tastes better


----------



## DeniseW (Dec 13, 2008)

I have done intermittent fasting, the program I use is called Fast-5. You eat in a 5 hour window and then fast for 19. I've also fasted for a few days here and there to jump start a new way of eating. I do a water fast one day a week.....


----------



## JMNYC (Dec 14, 2008)

So...anyone want to try one with me, for a day?

PM if so, and we'll pick a date when we get 3, including me.

It's time.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 14, 2008)

Being diabetic..I'm fairly certain fasting wouldn't be a wise choice.

However, I have been looking into a colonic *sp?* I read that you can ...umm..expel 5-40 lbs of waste. I can't even imagine..but I'm sure it would have to make you feel better...one would think.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Dec 14, 2008)

I did a fast once and only because it was a gallbladder flush. I was having horrible pains that seemed to be gallbladder so decided to try a flush before doing anything else. I had nothing but apple juice and water for three days, the longest three days of my life LOL. At the end, the flush didnt produce any stones, but to my amazement, I felt better than Id felt in years. I felt alive, ultra awake, and even my eyesight was better. It was like all my senses were sharpened. I really didnt expect it, and it was a good feeling. I also didnt crave sweets and junk food for quite a while after it. Interestingly I also haven't had the gallbladder symptons since, either. That was about three years ago.

i wouldnt just do a fast for the sake of it though, and I have serious doubts about living on water for more than a couple or three days. We aren't designed for that. And yeah I know we're not designed for junk food either.


----------

